# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  βουλιμία και 'γω

## Minori

Γειά σας! γράφω και γω εδώ μιας και τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια παλεύω με αρχές ανορεξίας με περιόδους βουλιμίας.Απλά έχω ανάγκη να μιλήσω σε κάποιον π να ξέρει τι σημαίνει να είσαι εγκλωβισμένος στο κεφάλι σου,να μισείς τον εαυτό σου,το σώμα σου την ψυχή σου,να θες να το τραυματίσεις,να ΣΕ πονέσεις.Είμαι 21 και προσπαθώ να ξεφύγω από αυτούς τους δαίμονες.έχω σιχαθει να μαι καθορίζω με βάση το φαγητό και τα κιλά μου,να μου τρώει αυτό τη ζωη,να μην βγαίνω,να μην θέλω να δω τους φίλους την οικογένεια μου το σύντροφο μου,να κλείνομαι σπίτι να τρώω και να ξερνάω τόσο που ματώνει ο οισοφάγος και να με σιχαίνομαι εάν δεν καταφέρουν να βγουν όλα.Υπήρξαν φορές που πίστευα ότι το ξεπέρασα,ήταν φωτεινές,μετά χαλούσαν επειδή ήταν το πάσχα,ήταν το καλοκαίρι και οι διακοπές με συγγενείς που σε κοιτάνε από πάνω εώς κάτω επειδή είσαι αδύνατη,τρως χόρτα "ε σιγά μην ξερεις εσύ να φας" "κάνεις πάλι διαίτα ε" και κανενας απο αυτούς δεν ξερει,δεν έχει ιδέα.και μετά ξανά κιλά,που στα δικά μου μάτια με κάνουν αηδιαστική,για μένα για τον κόσμο.ψάχνω πράγματα να πιαστώ,τον χορό μου,τη σχολή μου τη γυμναστική,ότι αγαπώ,αλλά όλα φαίνονται τόσο μικρά εκείνη τη στιγμη που ακροβατείς με το να πας σπίτι να δεις μια ταινία να ξεκουράσεις το σώμα σου,με το να αγοράσεις 5 σοκολάτες,2 πάστες ένα χοτντογκ 3 μπουγατσες και να τα ξερνάς μέχρι τις 5 το πρωί.κουράστικα,να με τρώει.θέλω να φύγει αυτό το μάυρο φιλτρο που καλύπτει όλη τη ζωη.

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Οι περισσότεροι αν οχι όλοι θα σε καταλάβουν εδώ μέσα. Αλλα δεν αρκει μονο αυτο. Δεν αρκει μονο να εχεις καποιον που σε καταλαβαινει. Θελεις το κατι παραπανω. Κι αυτο το κατι παραπανω το παιρνεις απ τον εαυτο σου κι απο έναν ειδικο που μπορει να σε βοηθησει. Διαβαζοντας αυτα που εγραψες η αληθεια ειναι οτι ταυτιστηκα απολυτως. εχω πεσει απειρεσ φορες στην παγιδα να πστεψω οτι το ξεπερασα.οτι ειμαι καλα.κι η ειρωνεια ειναι οτι εδινα κ αυτη την αισθηση στους δικους μ ανθρωπους.θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα να μου λεει η μαμα μου...θυμασαι ενα καλοκαιρι που ησουν κλεισμενη ολη μερα στο δωματιο σου;δεν θα σε αφησω ποτε να το ξαναπαθεις αυτο. που να ξερες λεω απο μεσα μου οτι ποτε δν το χω ξεπερασει μαμα. 
σημερα πως εισαι;εκανεσ βουλιμικο επεισοδιο;

----------


## Minori

Γεια Άγγελε-Ονειροπολε ! :) όχι,δεν αρκεί.επισκέπτομαι ψυχίατρο δυο μήνες τώρα,και διατροφολόγο το καλοκαίρι αλλά επειδή έχω πάρει 5 κιλά δεν θα αντέξω να ζυγιστώ εκεί.Πραγματικά,οι γύρω νομίζουν οτι όλα ενταξει,έφυγε.Σήμερα οχι,ήμουν στα όρια.τώρα δουλεύω μέχρι τις 6 το πρωι,που γυρνάω και χαλάω μία ωρα απο τη ζωη μου να τρωω να κανω εμετο πριν κοιμηθω.τις προαλες ξυπνησε ο πατερασ μου και μου πε να σταματησω,ότι μηπως θα πονεσω εαν τα φαω ολα αυτα.απλα δεν θελω κανεναν,δεν σηκωνω τηλεφωνα,εχω να δω τους στενουςμου φιλους δυο μηνες εκτος απο μια φορα σε αυτους του μηνες,μονο στο αγορι μου παω.ολη μου η ζωη ειναι εμμονη με τα κιλα μου.ειμαι 1,64 και ειχα φτασει 48 κιλα και ημουν ευχαριστημενη αλλα ηθελα κ αλλο κατω.τοτε ειχα σταματησει εμετους.και υπερφαγιες.και ετρωγα οχι πολυ αλλα σωστα.τωρα μεσα σε λιγους μηνες εγινα 56-57 και ξερετε πως νιωθεις.οτι ολο αυτο θες να το αδειασεις απο το σωμα σου,να φυγει,και λες δεν θα φαω τιποτα,θα μεινω παλι νηστικη,θα τρωω ενα μηλο τη μερα,και μετα υπερφαγιες εμετοι παλι.μου χει σταματησει και η περιοδος ενα χρονο.ξεκινησα τα cyclacur,για να ενεργοποιηθει ο οργανισμος μου παλι

----------


## Flower_ed

Σε καταλαβαινω απόλυτα , εγω δεν έκανα εμετούς , έπαιρνα καθαρτικά κάθε μερα.. Εχεις σταματήσει τους εμετούς; Πως τα πας; Ο ψυχίατρος τι σου λεει;; Οχι εισαι μικρή εχεις τόσα πολλα να κανεις και να ζήσεις....ζήσε...η ζωη ειναι έξω .... Εχω περάσει ακριβώς τα ίδια νιώθω χάλια αρχικά σταμάτησα τα φάρμακα... Εχουμε ενα θείο δώρο τη ζωη μας κι εμείς το καταστρέφουμε μόνοι μας οταν άλλοι παλεύουν ακομα κι για μια ωρα ζωη... Οχι... Απλα ζήσε....γελά ....τα κιλά θα φύγουν σαν νερό οταν ηρεμήσεις.....

----------


## eleni1986

Τι να πω βρε κορίτσια, τόσο νέες και καταστρέφετε το υγιές σώμα σας. Θα μου πεις και εμείς οι υπέρβαροι ή παχύσαρκοι, δεν καταστρέφουμε το σώμα μας? Ναι έτσι είναι, όλοι έχουμε τους δικούς μας δαίμονες, αλλά καθαρτικά και εμετούς για ένα νούμερο, είναι πολύ κρίμα. Ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσετε, το εύχομαι ειλικρινά! Έχετε όλη την ζωή μπροστά σας.

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Ελενη και σε σενα ευχομαστε το ιδιο. :)
Μinori, ισως το να μενεις νηστικη μετα απο ενα βουλημικο επεισοδιο είναι αυτο που σε εθιζει σ' αυτον τον φαυλο κυκλο. Στο λεω γιατι κ εγω το ιδιο κανω. Εχω παρατηρησει οταν τρωω κανονικα μετα απο τετοιου ειδους καταστασεις περνανε περιισσοτερες μερες μεχρι να ξαναρθει ενα υπερφαγικο επεισοδιο. Απλα μη μενεις τωρα στα κιλα που πηρες. ωραια τα πηρες. πηγαινε παρακατω. βαλε καινουριους στοχους.

----------


## Minori

Ευχαριστω κοριτσια που απαντατε.ειναι τοσο σημαντικο να μπορεις να πεις σε καποιον "συμβαινει αυτο το ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟ στο κεφαλι μου"και να το καταλαβει.ο ψυχιατρος με ακουει κυριως.με παρακινει να κανω πραγματα,να "ενηλικιωθω"ουσιαστικα,ν  βγαλω τους γονεις μου και τα προβληματα με αυτους απο τη ζωη μου.απλα νιωθω χαος γιατι ειναι σαν να εχω βρει ολα αυτα τα πραγματα που οδηγησαν σε στεναχωρια και αγχος απο τοτε π ημουνα παιδακι και τωρα,ενω τα ξερω,με ξερω,ξερω τους φαυλους κυκλους,τους εχω ζησει 2 χρονια τωρα εντονα,ξεκινωντας 5 χρονια πριν τα πρωτα σημαδια,νιωθω οτι δεν θα ξεφυγω.οτι το χαρουμενο κοριτσακι που ημουνα ητανε πλαστο γτ αυτη την εικονα ηθελα να δειχνω.και οτι δεν θα διωξω ποτε ολο αυτο το μαυρο.ξερω οτι εχω τη δυναμη να το κανω οτι ειναι στο μυαλο στο χερι μας,αλλα ισως τωρα ειναι η φαση που δεν νιωθω αλλο δυνατη.σημερα δεν εκανα τιποτα.δεν πηγα γυμναστηριο χορο σχολη δεν βγηκα με το αγορι μου,ειμαι ολη μερα μεσα.τουλαχιστον δεν πηγα να αγορασω πραγματα για βουλιμικο.
Flower το ξερω,νιωθω να χανω τη ζωη μου καθε μερα.και οτι την καταστρεφω μονη μου.εγω το προκαλω.
Eλένη στο ευχόμαστε και σενα! ολοι εδω μαλλον εχουμε τους δαιμονες μας.ειναι σαν αυτο το νουμερο να ειναι το μονο σημαντικο στη ζωη μας και ο εμετος ο μονος τροπος για ελεγχο

----------


## Flower_ed

Minorι μου σε καταλαβαινω απόλυτα ... Καλα κανεις που πηγαινεις... Κι εγω θα το ηθελα ... Τα εχω σκεφτει όλο αυτο ... Εχω περάσει δύσκολες καταστάσεις μετα ηρθε όλο αυτο.. Γιατι δεν βγήκες ;;;δε σε βοηθάει να εισαι έξω να βλέπεις ανθρώπους , να ξεφύγεις απ ολο αυτο. Το ξέρω καταλαβαινω απόλυτα αυτο το συναίσθημα , μου εχει κανει καλο που τι ζητάω με άτομα που με καταλαβαίνουν ... Οχι γιατι να σε πιάσει ηρεμία βαθιές ανάσες και καταπιασου με κατι αλλο αν και δύσκολο γιατι το μυαλο σου θα γυρίζει πάλι εκεί , μεχρι να ικανοποιηθεί , το ξέρω...το νιώθω... Εχεις ηρεμήσει καθολου;;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Θα υπάρξουν πολλεσ ακόμα στιγμές που δεν θα θες να κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως. Δεν πειράζει. Ανθρώπινο είναι αυτό.
Κι εγώ έχω αλλάξει πολύ απ όλο αυτό. Έχω χάσει πολλά και έχω πάρει εξίσου πολλά. Σιγουρα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα θελα να περάσω απ αυτό για να συνειδητοποιησω πόσο δυνατή είμαι..έμαθα πολλά όμως..προσπάθησε κ εσυ flower να κάνετε δημιουργικά πράγματα ώστε να απασχολείτε συνέχεια τον εαυτό σας..Δν ξέρω γτ σασ τα λέω εφόσον δν τα κάνω κ εγω.πείτε απλως οτι σασ νιωθω κ σασ καφαλαβαινω κ εφοσον δν μπορω να βοηθησσω εμενα θέλω να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ έστω κ ελάχιστα εσάς. ΕΧω δει αποτελέσματα όταν απασχολώ τον εαυτό μ με όμορφα πράγματα. Κάντε αύριο κάτι που σασ αρέσει κ γράψτε μετα εδώ πως νιώστε :)

----------


## Flower_ed

Σήμερα ήταν άσχημη μερα ..... Αλλα δε το βάζω κατω.... Αυριο ίσως να ειναι καλύτερη ... Εσείς πως τα πάτε;; Δε θα το εγκαταλείψω...

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Τι σε έκανε να οδηγηθείς σε βουλιμικο επεισόδιο? :)
Εγώ αυτές τις μέρες όλη μέρες τρέχω οπότε νομίζω ότι παρα την κουραση είμαι καλα.πριν έφαγα ενα μικρό ντονατσακι αλλά ως εκεί. Δεν ξέφυγε η κατάσταση. :)

----------


## Flower_ed

Δεν έκανα υπερβολικό βουλιμικό επεισόδιο απλα έφαγα 1 1/2 ντονατς κι αυτο γιατι όλη μερα η,οταν με δυο καφέδες και ενα γιαούρτι με μήλο κ μπανάνα οποτε ηθελα γλυκο... Εντάξει νιώθω χάλια γιατι θελω τρελα να αδυνατίσω και θελω να ξεκινήσω διατροφη για να χάσω κιλά μεχρι το καλοκαιρι τουλάχιστον να ειμαι οκ... Εχω καταλάβει οτι ειναι καλυτερο να μη δοκιμζω γλυκο γιατι ύστερα γινεται χειρότερο ολο αυτο .... Φαύλος κύκλος και ζήτω παραπάνω , το καλο ειναι οτι ούτε σκέφτηκα να πάρω καθαρτικό και τέτοια ...ειμαι παρα παρα παρα πολυ αγχώδης... Μου κανει καλο που μιλαμε ... Εχω σκεφτει και σιγα σιγα ανακαλύπτω τι μου φταίει... Κι εγω όλη μερα τρέχω αλλα αν ειναι να κανω κατι το καλών , θελω να φύγουν αυτά τα ψωμάκια.... Εσυ πως τα πας;; Δεν ξέρω θελω να παω γυμναστήριο αλλα σέρνομαι δεν μπορω ...ντρέπομαι παρα παρα πολυ να παω γυμναστήριο... :( εσυ πως τα πας;; :)

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Μη σκέφτεται τα κιλά. Εφόσον δεν έκανες βουλιμικο επεισόδιο κι ειχεσ τον έλεγχο τότε όλα καλά. Μπορεί να αισθάνεσαι άβολα με το σώμα σ και να θεσ να τα ξεφορτωθείς όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται αλλά με το να σκέφτεσαι ολο αυτο, αγχώνεσαι όλο κ περισσότερο με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες να φας ότι βρεις μπροστά σου.εγώ αυτο που έχω παρατηρήσει σε μένα είναι ότι όταν έχω ένα ισορροπημένο πρόγραμμα κ κάνω κ γυμναστική τα χάνω πολύ γρήγορα κ η αυτοπεποίθηση μ ανεβαίνει.ξεκινα γυμναστήριο μη περιμένεις να αποκτήσεις το τελειο σώμα για να ξεκινήσεις. Το τέλειο σώμα θα το αποκτήσεις ξεκινώντας. Άρα όσο κ να ντρέπεσαι πήγαινε. Πίστεψε με παρόλο που πιστεύεις ότι όλοι είναι στραμμένοι πάνω σου, στην πραγματικοτητα κανείς δεν παρατηρει εσένα. Εγώ ακόμα να ξεκινήσω γυμναστική. Έχω 2 βδομαδεσ να κάνω διότι είχα συνεχόμενα επεισόδια κ δν είχα όρεξη καθόλου. Αυτή τη βδομάδα είμαι καλύτερα κ σκεφτομαι να ξεκινήσω από αύριο. Αν κ να σ πω την αλήθεια? Θέλω όσο τπτ να κάνω βουλιμικο επεισόδιο. Είναι σαν να το έχω ανάγκη. Θέλω να φάω ότι γουστάρω παρόλο που μετά θα έχω όλα αυτα τα αρνητικα συναισθήματα για τον εαυτό μου..

----------


## Flower_ed

Έχεις απόλυτο δικιο σ αυτο, θελω να το αλλαξω... Προσπαθώ σημερα ήπια μονο μια σοκολάτα επειδη ειμαι κρυωμενη... Θελω να παω και θα προσπαθήσω να παω αυριο εσυ οταν πήγαινες πως το αποφασίζες;;ντρέπομαι παρα πολυ αλήθεια δεν ξέρω τι να κανω;; Αλλα εχεις απόλυτο δικιο ... Ποτε θα ξεκινήσεις εσυ;;; Γιατι να κανεις βουλιμικό επεισόδιο ;;τι θα σου προσφερει;;; Θα εχεις να κερδίσεις κατι;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Κι ομωσ έκανα..το ήθελα. Το ζητούσα..Τελοσ παντων.
Πήγαινα επειδή δν είχα κόμπλεξ με το σώμα μου.ήμουν στα κιλά που ήθελα οπότε δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Αλλά μη κάνεις κ εσυ το ίδιο. Μη περιμένεις δηλαδή να αποκτήσεις το σώμα π θέλεις. 
Πολύ καλά τα πασ flower.συνέχισε έτσι :)

----------


## Flower_ed

Τι έφαγες;;πως νιώθεις τώρα;; Εγω θελω να το αποκτήσω παραλληλα... Τώρα δεν ξεκινησες ακομα;; Δεν ξέρω νιώθω χάλια ψυχολογικά... Κ γι αυτο δεν παω μαζι με το σωμα

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Δεν θεσ να μάθεις πίστεψε με :Ρ πως νιώθω ε? Δεν ξέρω..Το καλό είναι πως είμαι ήρεμη και συνειδητοποιημενη.
Ναι το ξέρω. Είναι δύσκολο. Απλώς πρέπει να κάνεις την αρχή ανεξάρτητα απ το πως νιώθεις. 
Αύριο λέω εγώ να ξεκινήσω...

----------


## Flower_ed

Εγω δεν πηγα ούτε σημερα καθώς ανέβασα πυρετό 38,9 οποτε λογικά απο Δευτέρα αν ειμαι καλα ... Τλκ πηγές εσυ σημερα;;σε εχει βοηθησει που μιλάς εδω και μοιράζεσαι τις σκέψεις σου;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Περαστικά λοιπόν!!
Δεν νομίζω να βοηθάει κανέναν..Απλά το ότι το περνάνε κ αλλοι αυτό που περνασ κι εσύ, σου δίνει έστω κ λίγο κουράγιο ότι δεν είσαι μόνο εσύ που το περνασ αυτό. Είναι κι άλλοι κ νιωθουν ακριβώς το ίδιο με εσένα...

----------


## Flower_ed

Σε ευχαριστω... Εγω εχω μπει σε μια κατασταση στην οποία θελω να μιλήσω και να ηρεμηςω.., να τολμήσω να ζητήσω μια Χάρη;; :)

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Ναι φυσικά...:)

----------


## Flower_ed

Καλημέρα, θελω να ξεκινήσω διατροφη και στην πραγματικότητα ξεκινάω σημερα. Θελω όσο τπτ αλλο να τα καταφέρω... Γυμναστήριο δεν μπορω ακομα να παω ουσία άρρωστη με ενα κεφάλι που σπαει . Θα μπορουσα λοιπόν να γράφω αν τα παω καλα κάθε μερα;;να εχω μια επιπλέον υποστήριξη για να τα καταφέρω;; Εσυ θα ξεκινησεις;;; 🤗😊🙃

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Πεσ μου πως τα πασ? :) 
Συγγνώμη που δεν απάντησα πιο νωρίς αλλά είχα τρεξίματα.

----------


## Flower_ed

Καλημέρα , οχι πολυ καλα γιατι παιρνω αντιβίωση η αλήθεια ειναι οτι δεν τρώω παρα πολυ αλλα ας πούμε τώρα το πρωί εχω πιει μια τεράστια κούπα γάλα και δυο κουλουράκια. Γυμναστήριο δεν εχω ξεκινήσει αφου δεν εχει φύγει η λοίμωξη.. :( θελω να ξεκινήσω και να αλλαξω παρα πολυ.. Εσυ πως τα πας;; Πως εισαι; Ελπίζω να τρέχεις για καλο...

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Πώς τα πάτε?

----------


## Flower_ed

Καλησπέρα ..:) πολλα υπερφαγία επεισόδια και άγχος τρελό με όλη την κατασταση , η οποία εχω απηυδήσει να μην μπορω να πατήσω στα πόδια να μην με πλακώνει η ψυχολογία θελω να γίνω το καλυτερο εγω μου... Αλλα σημερα το είπα δεν παει άλλο θελω εμένα καλα,.. Κι ας νιώθω χάλια οχι αλλο ολο αυτο.μου λείπει ο μπαμπας μου παρα πολυ , υπερβολικά δεν το αντέχω... Κι πηγαίνω στα γλυκά δε το θελω αλλο... .. Εσείς τι κάνετε ;;πως τα πάτε;;; :) :sniff::sniff:

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Κι εσύ λοιπόν τα ίδια απ' ότι βλέπω...Προσπάθησε απλώς να ξεχωρίσεις το φαγητό απ' το συναίσθημα...που δεν είναι κι εύκολο βέβαια..
Για ποια κατάσταση νιώθεις άγχος; :)

----------


## Flower_ed

Καλημέρα, 
Αυτο προσπαθώ να κανω... Να φύγει η εμμονή που εχω με το φαγητο να ηρεμηςω και σιγα σιγα να ηρεμηςω. Ξέρω οτι πολλα πραγματα τα κρατάω μεσα μου κι αυτά με ωθούν προς αυτο . Κι οχι στο φαγητο τοσο αλλα στο γλυκο. Για τη δουλειά που πρεπει να βρω πιο σταθερη , παραλληλα μου λείπει ο μπαμπας μου, η περίπτωση που ενώ προσπαθώ να χάσω και να ηρεμηςω δεν γινεται απολύτως τπτ γιατι η ψυχολογία με τρώει μαζι με το άγχος... Δε θελω να πίνω άλλους καφέδες οχι να περνώ τζάμπα θερμίδες.. Δε με βοηθάει με πειραζει.. Αλλα το κανω... Θελω να πηγαίνω στο γυμναστήριο που το εχω πληρώσει να δω τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα και να χαρώ ... Εσυ πως τα πας;;; Πως εισαι;; :saint::saint::saint:

----------


## afratoulini90

Εγω οχι καλα...

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Flower πηγαίνεις σε ψυχολογο?όσον αφορά το γυμναστήριο προσπάθησε να πηγαίνεις γιατί η ψυχολογία σου θα ανέβει κατά πολύ. 
Εγώ δεν είμαι αλλά το προσπαθω.πρέπει να προσπαθήσω. 
Afatoullini εσένα τι σε απασχολεί? :)

----------


## Flower_ed

Τι σου συμβαίνει afratoulini ;;; (Τέλειο ονομα) τι επαθες;;θελεις να μου πεις;; 

Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω να παω ..δεν τον παλεύω αλλο ολο αυτο το συναίσθημα, θελω να ηρεμηςω, να ισόρροπηςω. Εσυ τι συμβαίνει;τι επαθες;; Εσυ πηγαίνεις;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

θα ηρεμήσεις..απλώς πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να κάνεις την αρχή.λογικό είναι να σου λείπει ο μπαμπάσ σου...κι ίσως είναι κι αυτός ένας λόγος που καταφεύγεις στα γλυκά, για να ξεχαστείς...αν μπορείς ξεκινα..θα σου φύγει όλο αυτό το βάρος που νιωθεις.:)
Αν πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο; όχι...κακώς βέβαια αλλά...
είχα κάποιες ασχημες μέρες.σημερα καλυτερα...απλά πρέπει να έχω διάρκεια. δεν γίνεται σε μια βδομαδα να κάνω 3 φορές υπερφαγικό..παει πολύ

----------


## Flower_ed

Το ξέρω λογικό ειναι κι εγω αυτο σκέφτομαι... Οτι δεν παει αλλο να στενοχωριέμαι ....οχι πονάει να σκέφτομαι κι αυτη τη στιγμη ολο αυτο τον φαύλο κύκλο, να σου πω την αλήθεια σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω να δω αν θα βοηθησει γιατι καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι η ψυχολογία καθαρά ολο το άγχος που διοχετεύεται στο φαγητο .. Με πονάει που δεν εχω κανέναν δίπλα μου , που εκτος απο την οικογένεια μου (δόξα τω θεω) όλοι εχουν εξαφανιστεί..αλλα ετσι ειναι η ζωη.. Δεν μπορείς να την αλλαξεις.. Εσενα τι σου συμβαίνει;;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Βασικα μπορείς να την αλλάξεις. Όσο κι αν δν το πιστευω αυτή τη στιγμή, η αλλαγή προέρχεται από μας.κ πραγματικά με μισώ γι αυτό. Γιατί εγώ έχω την τύχη στα χέρια μ κ αντί να ζω τη ζωή μου όπως θέλω κάθομαι κ βλάπτω τον εαυτό μου.με μισώ γιατί εγω είμαι υπεύθυνη γι αυτό κι όσο το σκέφτομαι τόσο περισσότερο με μισώ. ΓΙΑΤΊ εγώ το ξεκίνησα αυτό.κ αντί να κάνω κάτι για να το αλλάξω, συνεχιζω τα βουλημικα επεισοδια. Χάνω χρόνια, στιγμές και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα μετανιώσω στο μέλλον που χαραμιζω έτσι τη ζωή μου.ήδη το μετανιωνω.και σε ρωτώ λοιπόν. Ποιος δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει τι?

----------


## Flower_ed

Εχω μπει σ ολο αυτο..αλλα πολλές φορες με παίρνει απο κάτω, ολα μπορούμε να τα καταφερουμε αρκεί να πιστέψουμε στις δυνάμεις μας και σε μας... Αλλα το κανουμε τοσο δυσκολα... Θελω να ξεκινήσω γυμναστήριο αλλα ντρέπομαι παρα πολυ, δεν εχω όρεξη για τίποτα , αλλα πρεπει, δε γινεται αλλο, δεν μπορω αλλο όνειροπολο αγγελάκι.. Εσυ γιατι δεν αλλάζεις;;;γιατι δεν πατάς στα πόδια εισαι τοσο δυνατή ,γιατι δεν το κανεις για σένα.;;; Πρεπει να τα καταφερουμε για μας..και σου απαντώ οτι τα πάντα μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε αρκεί να το πιστέψουμε ειναι απλα τα πραγματα, εγω προσωπικά θελω να ηρεμηςω και να κανω τη διατροφη μου,θελεις να ξεκινήσουμε μαζι και να γράφουμε κάθε βδομάδα ποσο χάσαμε και τι μας συμβαίνει;;;πως τα παμε;; :) :starhit::starhit::starhit: θα δίνουμε δύναμη και θα τα καταφερουμε...:smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## Angel_dreamer

τι να πω...απλα θελω να βαλω ενα τελος..ειναι αρρωστια όλο αυτό...

----------


## Flower_ed

Είναι αρρώστια της ψυχής...! Κι εγω θελω όσο τπτ αλλο να διώξω τον εφιάλτη αυτο δε γινεται

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Και για να σου απαντήσω ναι.θέλω να καταγραφούμε το πως πάμε...αν κ δν κξέρω τώρα τα Χριστούγεννα κατά πόσο θα μπορέσω να κρατηθώ....

----------


## Flower_ed

Εντάξει τα χριστουγεννα ας βάλουμε day off εντάξει δεν υπαρχουν εμμονές... Ωραια τελεία κάθε μερα λοιπόν θα γράφουμε τι φάγαμε, τι νιώθουμε και πως ειμαστε.. Τι λες;;; Μπορούμε να το κανουμε ετσι;;; Ξεκινάμε ακάθεκτες;;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

xxax...ακαθεκτες λοιπον..εγω σημερα σχετικά καλα. αν κ σκεφτόμουν έντονα το φαγητό σημερα καταφερα να συγκρατηθώ.είναι η τρίτη συνεχομένη μερα που δεν εχω κανει υπερφαγικο-βουλημικο επεισοδιο.σηνηθως 4 -5 το χαλαω. Για να δουμε αυριο.εσυ σημερα;

----------


## Flower_ed

Εγω μονο τώρα έφαγα μια φρυγανιά με μέλι... Εχει κρατηθεί πολλές μερες οταν ειμαι χαλαρή δεν εχω προβλημα.. Αλλα τώρα να σου πω την αλήθεια εχω παρα πολυ άγχος... Αλλα προσπαθώ... Κανεις διατροφη ή οχι;;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Κορίτσια....

----------


## Flower_ed

Καλησπεραααααααα :P:P τι κανεις;;;;angel?????

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Δώστε μου ένα κίνητρο για να μη τα παρατήσω τελείως...δεν ξέρω τι έχω πάθει...δεν ξέρω τι μου συμβαίνει...

----------


## Flower_ed

Λοιπόν , ειναι απλό σκέψου οτι εισαι ο καπετάνιος της ζωής σου και σου προκαλεί κατι, κάποιος προβλημα, γιατι ρίχνεις το πλοίο σου πανω στις ξέρες, θελεις μια ζωη βυθισμένη στον φαύλο κύκλο της βουλιμίας.;;;;; Ζήσε οταν σε πιάνει βουλιμία πάρε βαθιά ανάσα και σκέψου τι σε ώθησε σ ολο αυτο ;;; Θελεις να μου πεις τι σου συμβαίνει;;;τι έγινε;;;γιατι να τα παρατήσεις;;; Παρεπιπτόντως κι εγω αυτές τις μερες ενώ πήγαινα μια χαρα με εχει πάρει απο κατω...!!

----------


## Angel_dreamer

γιατι ποτε δεν θα ξεφυγω απο αυτό.πάντα θα με κυνηγάει.πάντα θα είμαι μέσα στη δυστυχία.μια θα είμαι καλά, δέκα όχι.πραγματικά δεν το αντέχω.πάλι τα ίδια.3η μέρα συνεχόμενη με υπερφαγικά επεισόδια.πως θα κάνω χριστούγεννα με την οικογένεια μου; να τους πω τι;ότι θέλω να κάτσω σπίτι μου; πως να τους πω οτι δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να βγω απ' το σπίτι; Και το καλύτερο; αύριο πρέπει να βγω απ το σπίτι; και σας ρωτώ τώρα.πώς θα το κάνω αυτό; έχω πάρει κυριολεκτικά 5 κιλά τις τελευταίες μέρες...αχ θέε μου..δεν αντέχω άλλο..δεν μπορώ..θέλω να βάλω ένα τέλος στη ζωή μου.είμαι ζωντανή νεκρή..όχι δεν υπερβάλλω.

----------


## Flower_ed

Δε θελω να ακούω τέτοια , με τπτ χριστουγεννιάτικα προς θεού παιδια παλεύουν για τη ζωη τους μεσα στα νοσοκομεια , χαίρονται το κάθε δευτερόλεπτο την κάθε ανάσα τους κι εσυ εχεις την υγεία σου, και αρρωσταίνεις απο μονή σου;;; Γιατι;;; Ωραια και εγω έβαλα 6 αλλα τι θα κανουμε θα εγκαταλείψουμε δεν ειναι τπτ απο αλλο παρα εγκεφαλικά μας οδηγεί εκεί. Να βγεις , να εισαι χαλαρή να μη σκέφτεσαι απολύτως τπτ. Η ζωη ειναι στιγμές. Πάρε βαθιά ανάσα και ζήσε. Εχω φάει μισό κιλό μελομακάρονα και νιώθω χάλια αλλα σκέψου , εγω δε θα εχω τον μπαμπά μου και σκάω ας τον ειχα κι ας έτρωγα τα πάντα... Ας μου μιλούσε λιγο. Τρελαίνομαι τρώω σαν βουβάλι.. Μπορείς να μου κανεις μια χάρη;; 
:) :) :P:P:P:P:P:saint2::wink2:

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. και κανω σαν ένα κακομαθημένο κοριτσάκι.σίγουρα το πρόβλημα που έχουμε δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στο θάνατο ή σε προβλήματα υγείας. αλλά ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω τη ζωή μου με τη ζωή των άλλων.και δεν είναι εγωιστικό.απλως τώρα..όπως έχει η κατάσταση δεν με αντέχω.αλλά το σταματώ εδώ.και θα σ ακουσω.
ναι φυσικα.:)
me ta δικά μου ξεχασα να ρωτησω για σενα.ακούω..

----------


## Flower_ed

Σκέψου ότι εισαι δυνατή , γιατι οντως εισαι δυνατή αφου θελεις να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Αν σκεφτείς οτι εχεις την υγεία σου , τους δικούς σου ανθρώπους που θέλουν να εισαι καλα. Αγάπησε τον εαυτο σου κι ας χάσεις τον έλεγχο . Η ζωη ορισμένες φορες δε θελω έλεγχο . Κι εγω θελω να χάσω τα κιλά αυτά και απο το πολυ θελω και το πολυ άγχος μου τρώει και παχαίνω. Εχω φάει παρα παρα πολλα μελομακάρονα και γενικά βγήκαν λιγάκι. Δεν ειμαι καλα πολυ γιατι ειναι οι μερες ετσι που μου λείπει κατι... Η χάρη που θελω να μου κανεις ειναι οτι αυριο θα σηκωθείς με χαμόγελο και θα ξεκινησεις δυνατά τη μερα σου... Και δε θα το βάλεις κατω σε τίποτα, θα βγεις το βραδυ με τους δικούς σου και θα προσπαθήσεις όσο γινεται να εισαι χαλαρή, να βγεις απο το λούκι της διατροφής...θα απολαύσεις κάθε στιγμη. Παραλληλα , θα γράφουμε τι φάγαμε... Να εισαι ήρεμη ..τι λες;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Πιστεψε με.ξέρω πολυ καλά τι θα πει "ξεφευγω απ τον έλεγχο" :Ρ 
.θα το κάνω.αλλά θα το κανεις κι εσύ. Κι δεν εχεισ ιδέα το ποσο δυνατή είσαι...
Καλό βράδυ flower.σου ευχομαι υπεροχεσ στιγμεσ με ανθρώπους που αγαπάς κ που σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## Angel_dreamer

οχι δεν τα παραταμε..συνεχίζουμε..αλλά είναι δύσκολο...πολύ δύσκολο..
πράγματι δεν αξίζει...αλλά όταν η ζωή σου κυριολεκτικά εξαρτάται απ το νουμερο της ζυγαριάς δεν το καταλαβαινεις αυτό.η μαλλον το καταλαβαινεις αλλά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις διαφορετικά.εγώ προσωπικά δεν μπορώ.έχασα πολλές στιγμές και συνεχίζω να χάνω εξαιτίας αυτού.οποτε δεν γίνεται να μη με παρει απο κάτω.το ξέρω ότι ο καθένας που θα διαβάσει αυτό θα πει σιγά μωρέ τι είναι πεντε κιλα..αλλοι περάσανε και χειρότερα.αλλα δεν ειναι αυτό καθεαυτό που σε πονάει.αυτό που σε πονάει είναι ο τροπος με τον οποιο παιρνεις αυτά τα κιλα.είναι ο τροπος με τον οποιο κανεις βουλιμικά επεισόδια.εχετε πιασει ποτέ τον εαυτό σας την ώρα που κάνει βουλιμικο επεισόδιο; εχετε πατησει ποτε pause να δειτε;είναι λες και δεν είσαι εσυ.λες και εχει μπει καποιος αλλος μεσα σου και σε ελεγχει αυτός.και ναι γαμωτο.πονάει πολυ.παρα πολυ.είμαι δυστυχισμενη.κι οχι δεν υπεερβαλω.δεν μπορώ να ξανασηκωθωδεν μπορω δεν μπορω.πονάω πολύ..η ψυχή μου πονάει.το σώμα μου πονάει..
καλές γιορτές κι απο μένα και δωστε σημασια σε απλα πραγματα..όπως το να κανετε ευτυχισμενους τους ανθρωπους που ειναι διπλα σας.:)

----------


## maria030

Angel μπορω να σε καταλάβω και εγω και άλλοι που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα...
Υπάρχουν σοβαρότερες ασθένειες που δυστυχώς δεν είναι στο χέρι κανενός να λυθούν και να οδηγήσουν στη θεραπεία... Τι να πουν και αυτοί οι άνθρωποι ...
Εμείς απο αυτή την άποψη είμαστε τυχεροί ... Παλεύουμε με μια ασθένεια που έχει θεραπεία αλλα φαντάζει τόσο δύσκολο όλο αυτό τόσο μακρινο ... Δεν ειναι κάτι που δεν πρέπει να πάρει κάποιους στα σοβαρά .. Αυτοί που δεν το εχουν βιωσει η δεν γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει να έρχεσαι αντιμέτωπος με ΔΠΤ δεν καταλαβαίνουν καινουτε λόγος για να κρίνουν ...

Δεν θα μιλήσω για μένα τώρα αλλά αν σε παρηγορει και η δική μου ψυχολογία ειναι χάλια .. Εισαι πολύ πιο μικρή απο μένα και έχεις τη ζωή μπροστά σου .. Ναι είναι γελοίο να μας κάνει νεκρούς ένας αριθμός στη ζυγαριά ... Ειναι άδικο , ειναι δύσκολο έχει σκαμπανεβάσματα αλλα δεν είναι και ακατόρθωτο...

Εγω στις ευχές σου θα διορθωσω κάτι ... Να κάνουμε ευτυχισμένο τον εαυτό μας πρώτα απ' όλα... Να συμφιλιωθούμε μαζι του , να τον αγαπήσουμε !!!

----------


## Angel_dreamer

οχι δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο..αλλα τωρα φανταζει βουνο μπροστά στα ματια μου.πραγματικά έχω δωσει πολλές μάχες με τον εαυτό μου.δεν μπορώ αλλες.δεν μπορώ αλλες μαχες σχετικα με αυτο.κουραστηκα...δν μπορώ να ξαναπροσπαθησω..δεν μπορώ να ξανα ακολουθησω τον ίδιο δρόμο...πλέον νιώθω πως τίποτα δεν μπορώ....τελοσ πάντων..αρκετά με το κλάμα..
το εύχομαι μαρια..κάνε εσυ την αρχή αυριο..ξυπνα το πρωι με ένα ζεστό χαμόγελο κι ολα θα πανε καλα...

----------


## Flower_ed

Καλησπεραααααα καλα χριστουγεννα με υγεία ,αγάπη κι αμέτρητα χαμογελα... Οχι αλλα λυπημένα μουτράκια δώστε αγάπη για να πάρετε περισσότερη !!! Νιώθω χαλιααααα χίλια κομμάτια, πως περάσατε αυτη τη μερα;;;;;:roll:

----------


## Angel_dreamer

γιατι νιωθεις χαλια;

----------


## Flower_ed

Γιατι νιώθω σαν να εχει φύγει η γη κατω απο τα πόδια μου... Νιώθω μονή μου αλλα δοξάζω το θεό που εχω την οικογένεια μου.... Εχω φάει μισό κιλό μελομακάρονα κι ειμαι σαν βαρελάκι αλλα αυτο ειναι το λιγότερο μπροστά στο άγχος και τη στενοχώρια που νιώθω κανεις δε μ έστειλε ένας τι κανεις;; Κανένας απο τους φίλους μου ,όλοι τελικά τον εαυτο τους , με πείραξε παρα πολυ που ειμαι μονή μου... Εσείς τι κάνετε;;πως ειςτε;;;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Γιατί δεν προσπάθησεΣ να επικοινωνησεις εσύ μαζί τους ? :)
Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή τρώω. Χαχα

----------


## Flower_ed

Καλημέρα..... Γιατι ολο εγω στέλνω κουράστηκα να τους κυνηγάω να τους στέλνω για καφε να πηγαίνουν κρίμα χωρις να το λενε και μετα να μαθαίνω τυχαία οτι πήγαν ... Επειδη έχασα τον μπαμπά μου δε θα τους 'κολλησω' πένθος... Ή αντιμετώπιση περνώ για να πω χρονια πολλα καθώς γιόρταζε και δε το σηκώνει ούτε απαντούσε στο τηλ και στα μηνύματα στενοχωρήθηκα παρα παρα παρα πολυ ειναι άσχημο να νιώθεις μονή σου και με πονάει παρα πολυ.. Εγω έφαγα όσα μελομακάρονα υπήρχαν καθολου φαγητο γιατι δεν μπορουσα να καταπιώ ... Εσυ πως τα πέρασες;; Πως εισαι;;; Τι καλο έφαγες;;:bouncy::bouncy::roll::crazy:

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Κατάλαβα. Είμαι της άποψης καλύτερα μόνος σου πάρα με λάθος άτομα τα οποία δεν σε νοιάζονται. Αλλά αυτό εσύ μόνο το ξέρεις. Εγώ για παράδειγμα εχω απομακρυνθεί απ τους φίλους μου κ το έχω μετανιώσει πολύ. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό πλέον. Απλά σκέψου τι θα ήταν καλύτερο για σένα. Με καθαρό μυαλό βέβαια 
Πώς τα περνάω κι εγώ. Ίσως τα δεύτερα χειρότερα Χριστούγεννα που έχω περασει μετά τις πανελλήνιες.αλλά δεν θέλω να κλαιγομαι. Θα υποστώ τις συνέπειες :Ρ

----------


## Flower_ed

Τι συνεπείες;; Γιατι θελεις να μου πεις;; Τι επαθες και ήταν τα χειρότερα;;δεν ξέρω δεν θελω να ειμαι μονή μου πονάει...:roll::eureka::roll:

----------


## Angel_dreamer

τισ συνεπειες του να μη βγαινω απ το σπιτι..
υπερφαγικα κ βουλιμικα επεισοδια.αυτο επαθα.κ σημερα τα ιδια..
τοτε μιλα με τους φιλους σου κι εξηγησε τους τι σε προβληματιζει :)

----------


## Flower_ed

Τι σε εχει οδηγήσει και τρως συνέχεια;;;εγω ξέρω οτι απο το υπερβολικο άγχος κ στενοχώρια με οδηγεί εκεί...γιατι δε το παίρνεις διαφορετικά και να βγαίνεις συνέχεια μήπως σε βοηθησει;; Εχεις μιλήσει στην οικογένεια σου;

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Άγχος,στενοχώρια, το γεγονός ότι κλείνομαι στο σπίτι λόγω των παραπάνω κιλών...Αυτά. 
Αυτές τις μέρες κάνω μια νέα προσπάθεια..Ελπίζω να κρατήσει. :)
Όχι δεν το χω πει.αν κ η μαμα μ κατι εχει καταλαβει.εσυ καλύτερα ?

----------


## Flower_ed

Εμένα εμφανίστηκε ενα προβλημα υγειας στη μαμά μου κι εχω τρελαθεί,δε της το δείχνω το παίζω ψύχραιμη αλλα δεν την παλεύω.. Δεν αντέχω αλλα δε την παλεύω δε θελω νοσοκομεια. Θελω να φύγει το 2016.προσπαθω να μη με πιάσει βουλιμία κρατιέμαι ειχα υποτροπές .. Αλλα το προσπαθω δεν ειμαι Καλα..εσυ πως τα πας;; Με την καινουργια προσπαθείςα;;ποσά κιλά παραπάνω εχεις;(αν επιτρέπεται )

----------


## Flower_ed

Dulcinea μου εχεις απόλυτο δικιο ,εχω παρατηρήσει οτι κι εγω οταν ηρεμώ και δε το σκέφτομαι φεύγει... Δώστε αγάπη και θα πάρετε περισσότερη αγάπη , εγω εχω υπερβολικο άγχος και στενοχώρια σε σημείο που ολοξεφυσαω .. Θελω να τα χάσω για να ανανεωθω το εχω ανάγκη. Στο τέλος όμως , η ανάγκη φτάνει στο σημείο εμμονής και με παει πισω , δεν αντέχω πια οχι αλλο. Angel γιατι δε το συζητάς με τη μαμά σου;; Θα σε καταλάβει, μην κατα πιέζεσαι μίλησε..ίσως νιώσεις καλυτερα.. :love::smilegrin::smilegrin: ευχομαι ολοψυχα το 2017 να μας δώσει αμέτρητη υγεία και τύχη... :smilegrin:

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Flower, πως είσαι ?πως τα πας?

----------

